# New kernel, can't connect to wifi network (solved)

## <3

Good evening my fellow Gentoo users. I just upgraded my kernel and now I cannot connect to my wireless network. Connection via the ethernet port works fine.

Here is the kernel version I have upgraded to.

```
#uname -a

Linux LIQUIDMETAL 3.17.7-gentoo #3 SMP Fri Dec 19 13:59:03 PST 2014 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2630QM CPU @ 2.00GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
```

ifconfig shows that my wireless interface is up. Here is the model of the wifi controller.

```
#sudo lspci | grep Network

02:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Wireless-N 1000 [Condor Peak]
```

I have the intel firmware installed

```
#eix iwl1000

[I] sys-firmware/iwl1000-ucode

     Available versions:  

     (0)    39.31.5.1

     (3)    **128.50.3.1

     Installed versions:  39.31.5.1(11:45:59 AM 11/29/2013)

     Homepage:            http://intellinuxwireless.org/?p=iwlwifi

     Description:         Intel (R) Wireless WiFi Link 1000BGN ucode
```

The laptop have a wifi kill switch but is switch so that the wifi is turned on.  For some reason I can connect to the network when I boot with the older kernel (gentoo-sources 3.10.17) but not with this new kernel so I believe the problem lies with me not enabling something in the kernel but I am unsure of what that could be. Can someone please help me with this?Last edited by <3 on Thu Jan 15, 2015 6:13 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## charles17

dmesg should tell you if the firmware got loaded like *Quote:*   

> $ dmesg | grep 'network interface\|iwl'
> 
> [    7.656199] systemd-udevd[270]: renamed network interface eth0 to enp2s14
> 
> [    7.899163] iwl3945: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG/BG Network Connection driver for Linux, in-tree:s
> ...

 

----------

## <3

Here is the relevant output from dmesg

```
dmesg | grep wifi

[   14.335146] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: can't disable ASPM; OS doesn't have ASPM control

[   14.335484] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: irq 36 for MSI/MSI-X

[   14.839160] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: loaded firmware version 39.31.5.1 build 35138 op_mode iwldvm

[   15.146000] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: CONFIG_IWLWIFI_DEBUG disabled

[   15.146077] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: CONFIG_IWLWIFI_DEBUGFS disabled

[   15.146079] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: CONFIG_IWLWIFI_DEVICE_TRACING disabled

[   15.146082] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: Detected Intel(R) Centrino(R) Wireless-N 1000 BGN, REV=0x6C

[   15.146194] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: L1 Enabled - LTR Disabled

[   15.175959] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0 wlp2s0: renamed from wlan0

[   41.213040] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: L1 Enabled - LTR Disabled

[   41.220444] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: Radio type=0x0-0x0-0x3

[   41.252418] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: L1 Enabled - LTR Disabled

[   41.259771] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: Radio type=0x0-0x0-0x3
```

edit: I just realized I posted output from the older kernel not the newer one that I am having issues with. Here is the correct output. as you can see the firmware is being loaded.

----------

## <3

please note the update to dmesg output above.

----------

## khayyam

<3 ...

Not much there to show why the connection is failing, you should really provide some wpa_supplicant logs, dmesg (of the auth), and details of the AP your attempting to connect to.

First thing I'd do is disable 'N' on the AP (select 'G only') this way you may get some idea of why the connection is failing (and as I see a lot of issues with N, my guess would be the issue is there).

So, the following would probably help

```
# iw dev <interface_name> scan ssid <ap_name>

# dmesg | grep <interface_name>

# modinfo iwlwifi
```

You can also get wpa_supplicant to debug to a log ...

/etc/conf.d/net

```
wpa_supplicant_<interface_name>="-Dnl80211 -d -f /var/log/wpa_supplicant.log
```

Attempt to connect then pastebin the log ... '-dd' or '-ddd' for greater level of debug.

best ... khay

----------

## <3

1) 

```
BSS xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx(on wlp2s0)

   TSF: 11542699827522 usec (133d, 14:18:19)

   freq: 2417

   beacon interval: 100 TUs

   capability: ESS ShortPreamble ShortSlotTime (0x0421)

   signal: -83.00 dBm

   last seen: 370 ms ago

   Information elements from Probe Response frame:

   SSID: <network>

   Supported rates: 1.0* 2.0* 5.5* 11.0* 6.0 9.0 12.0 18.0 

   DS Parameter set: channel 2

   TIM: DTIM Count 0 DTIM Period 2 Bitmap Control 0x0 Bitmap[0] 0x0 (+ 1 octet)

   ERP: <no flags>

   HT capabilities:

      Capabilities: 0x0c

         HT20

         SM Power Save disabled

         No RX STBC

         Max AMSDU length: 3839 bytes

         No DSSS/CCK HT40

      Maximum RX AMPDU length 65535 bytes (exponent: 0x003)

      Minimum RX AMPDU time spacing: No restriction (0x00)

      HT TX/RX MCS rate indexes supported: 0-7, 32

   Extended supported rates: 24.0 36.0 48.0 54.0 

   HT operation:

       * primary channel: 2

       * secondary channel offset: no secondary

       * STA channel width: 20 MHz

       * RIFS: 0

       * HT protection: nonmember

       * non-GF present: 0

       * OBSS non-GF present: 0

       * dual beacon: 0

       * dual CTS protection: 0

       * STBC beacon: 0

       * L-SIG TXOP Prot: 0

       * PCO active: 0

       * PCO phase: 0

   WMM:    * Parameter version 1

       * BE: CW 15-1023, AIFSN 3

       * BK: CW 15-1023, AIFSN 7

       * VI: acm CW 7-15, AIFSN 2, TXOP 2976 usec

       * VO: acm CW 3-7, AIFSN 2, TXOP 1472 usec

BSS xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx(on wlp2s0)

   TSF: 12724218369004 usec (147d, 06:30:18)

   freq: 2422

   beacon interval: 100 TUs

   capability: ESS Privacy ShortSlotTime (0x0411)

   signal: -82.00 dBm

   last seen: 355 ms ago

   Information elements from Probe Response frame:

   SSID: <neighbors_network>

   Supported rates: 1.0* 2.0* 5.5 11.0 18.0 24.0 36.0 54.0 

   DS Parameter set: channel 3

   TIM: DTIM Count 1 DTIM Period 2 Bitmap Control 0x0 Bitmap[0] 0x0

   ERP: <no flags>

   ERP D4.0: <no flags>

   RSN:    * Version: 1

       * Group cipher: CCMP

       * Pairwise ciphers: CCMP

       * Authentication suites: PSK

       * Capabilities: 16-PTKSA-RC (0x000c)

   Extended supported rates: 6.0 9.0 12.0 48.0 

   HT capabilities:

      Capabilities: 0x18fc

         HT20

         SM Power Save disabled

         RX Greenfield

         RX HT20 SGI

         RX HT40 SGI

         TX STBC

         No RX STBC

         Max AMSDU length: 7935 bytes

         DSSS/CCK HT40

      Maximum RX AMPDU length 65535 bytes (exponent: 0x003)

      Minimum RX AMPDU time spacing: 16 usec (0x07)

      HT RX MCS rate indexes supported: 0-15

      HT TX MCS rate indexes are undefined

   HT operation:

       * primary channel: 3

       * secondary channel offset: no secondary

       * STA channel width: 20 MHz

       * RIFS: 0

       * HT protection: non-HT mixed

       * non-GF present: 1

       * OBSS non-GF present: 1

       * dual beacon: 0

       * dual CTS protection: 0

       * STBC beacon: 0

       * L-SIG TXOP Prot: 0

       * PCO active: 0

       * PCO phase: 0

   Overlapping BSS scan params:

       * passive dwell: 20 TUs

       * active dwell: 10 TUs

       * channel width trigger scan interval: 300 s

       * scan passive total per channel: 200 TUs

       * scan active total per channel: 20 TUs

       * BSS width channel transition delay factor: 5

       * OBSS Scan Activity Threshold: 0.25 %

   Extended capabilities: HT Information Exchange Supported

   WPS:    * Version: 1.0

       * Wi-Fi Protected Setup State: 2 (Configured)

       * UUID: c71a58cd-dc88-43a9-ef76-7ef645e1cb6a

       * RF Bands: 0x3

   WMM:    * Parameter version 1

       * u-APSD

       * BE: CW 15-1023, AIFSN 3

       * BK: CW 15-1023, AIFSN 7

       * VI: CW 7-15, AIFSN 2, TXOP 3008 usec

       * VO: CW 3-7, AIFSN 2, TXOP 1504 usec

BSS xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx(on wlp2s0)

   TSF: 36396742061 usec (0d, 10:06:36)

   freq: 2437

   beacon interval: 100 TUs

   capability: ESS Privacy ShortPreamble ShortSlotTime (0x0431)

   signal: -35.00 dBm

   last seen: 0 ms ago

   Information elements from Probe Response frame:

   SSID: <NETWORK_NAME>

   Supported rates: 1.0* 2.0* 5.5* 11.0* 18.0 24.0* 36.0 54.0 

   DS Parameter set: channel 6

   ERP: Barker_Preamble_Mode

   ERP D4.0: Barker_Preamble_Mode

   RSN:    * Version: 1

       * Group cipher: CCMP

       * Pairwise ciphers: CCMP

       * Authentication suites: PSK

       * Capabilities: 16-PTKSA-RC (0x000c)

   Extended supported rates: 6.0* 9.0 12.0* 48.0 

   WMM:    * Parameter version 1

       * u-APSD

       * BE: CW 15-1023, AIFSN 3

       * BK: CW 15-1023, AIFSN 7

       * VI: CW 7-15, AIFSN 2, TXOP 3008 usec

       * VO: CW 3-7, AIFSN 2, TXOP 1504 usec

BSS xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx(on wlp2s0)

   TSF: 4692032512384 usec (54d, 07:20:32)

   freq: 2437

   beacon interval: 100 TUs

   capability: ESS Privacy ShortPreamble ShortSlotTime (0x0431)

   signal: -81.00 dBm

   last seen: 273 ms ago

   Information elements from Probe Response frame:

   SSID: <neighborsnetwork1>

   Supported rates: 1.0* 2.0* 5.5* 11.0* 6.0* 9.0 12.0* 18.0 

   DS Parameter set: channel 6

   TIM: DTIM Count 0 DTIM Period 1 Bitmap Control 0x0 Bitmap[0] 0x0

   Country: US   Environment: Indoor/Outdoor

      Channels [1 - 11] @ 30 dBm

   ERP: <no flags>

   Extended supported rates: 24.0* 36.0 48.0 54.0 

   HT capabilities:

      Capabilities: 0x1ad

         RX LDPC

         HT20

         SM Power Save disabled

         RX HT20 SGI

         TX STBC

         RX STBC 1-stream

         Max AMSDU length: 3839 bytes

         No DSSS/CCK HT40

      Maximum RX AMPDU length 65535 bytes (exponent: 0x003)

      Minimum RX AMPDU time spacing: 8 usec (0x06)

      HT TX/RX MCS rate indexes supported: 0-23

   HT operation:

       * primary channel: 6

       * secondary channel offset: no secondary

       * STA channel width: 20 MHz

       * RIFS: 0

       * HT protection: non-HT mixed

       * non-GF present: 1

       * OBSS non-GF present: 1

       * dual beacon: 0

       * dual CTS protection: 0

       * STBC beacon: 0

       * L-SIG TXOP Prot: 0

       * PCO active: 0

       * PCO phase: 0

   Overlapping BSS scan params:

       * passive dwell: 20 TUs

       * active dwell: 10 TUs

       * channel width trigger scan interval: 300 s

       * scan passive total per channel: 200 TUs

       * scan active total per channel: 20 TUs

       * BSS width channel transition delay factor: 5

       * OBSS Scan Activity Threshold: 0.25 %

   Extended capabilities: HT Information Exchange Supported, 6

   WMM:    * Parameter version 1

       * u-APSD

       * BE: CW 15-1023, AIFSN 3

       * BK: CW 15-1023, AIFSN 7

       * VI: CW 7-15, AIFSN 2, TXOP 3008 usec

       * VO: CW 3-7, AIFSN 2, TXOP 1504 usec

   RSN:    * Version: 1

       * Group cipher: TKIP

       * Pairwise ciphers: CCMP TKIP

       * Authentication suites: PSK

       * Capabilities: (0x0000)

   WPA:    * Version: 1

       * Group cipher: TKIP

       * Pairwise ciphers: CCMP TKIP

       * Authentication suites: PSK

BSS xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx(on wlp2s0)

   TSF: 263633613328 usec (3d, 01:13:53)

   freq: 2437

   beacon interval: 100 TUs

   capability: ESS Privacy ShortSlotTime (0x0411)

   signal: -75.00 dBm

   last seen: 301 ms ago

   Information elements from Probe Response frame:

   SSID: <somenetwork>

   Supported rates: 1.0* 2.0* 5.5* 11.0* 18.0 24.0 36.0 54.0 

   DS Parameter set: channel 6

   TIM: DTIM Count 0 DTIM Period 1 Bitmap Control 0x0 Bitmap[0] 0x0

   Country: US   Environment: Indoor/Outdoor

      Channels [1 - 11] @ 30 dBm

   ERP: <no flags>

   ERP D4.0: <no flags>

   RSN:    * Version: 1

       * Group cipher: TKIP

       * Pairwise ciphers: CCMP TKIP

       * Authentication suites: PSK

       * Capabilities: 16-PTKSA-RC (0x000c)

   Extended supported rates: 6.0 9.0 12.0 48.0 

   HT capabilities:

      Capabilities: 0x181c

         HT20

         SM Power Save disabled

         RX Greenfield

         No RX STBC

         Max AMSDU length: 7935 bytes

         DSSS/CCK HT40

      Maximum RX AMPDU length 65535 bytes (exponent: 0x003)

      Minimum RX AMPDU time spacing: 8 usec (0x06)

      HT RX MCS rate indexes supported: 0-15

      HT TX MCS rate indexes are undefined

   HT operation:

       * primary channel: 6

       * secondary channel offset: no secondary

       * STA channel width: 20 MHz

       * RIFS: 0

       * HT protection: nonmember

       * non-GF present: 1

       * OBSS non-GF present: 1

       * dual beacon: 0

       * dual CTS protection: 0

       * STBC beacon: 0

       * L-SIG TXOP Prot: 0

       * PCO active: 0

       * PCO phase: 0

   WPA:    * Version: 1

       * Group cipher: TKIP

       * Pairwise ciphers: CCMP TKIP

       * Authentication suites: PSK

       * Capabilities: 16-PTKSA-RC (0x000c)

   WMM:    * Parameter version 1

       * u-APSD

       * BE: CW 15-1023, AIFSN 3

       * BK: CW 15-1023, AIFSN 7

       * VI: CW 7-15, AIFSN 2, TXOP 3008 usec

       * VO: CW 3-7, AIFSN 2, TXOP 1504 usec

BSS xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx(on wlp2s0)

   TSF: 1239267328385 usec (14d, 08:14:27)

   freq: 2462

   beacon interval: 100 TUs

   capability: ESS Privacy ShortPreamble ShortSlotTime (0x0431)

   signal: -76.00 dBm

   last seen: 160 ms ago

   Information elements from Probe Response frame:

   SSID: <someothernetwork>

   Supported rates: 1.0* 2.0* 5.5* 11.0* 6.0 9.0 12.0 18.0 

   DS Parameter set: channel 11

   TIM: DTIM Count 0 DTIM Period 1 Bitmap Control 0x0 Bitmap[0] 0x20

   Country: US   Environment: Indoor/Outdoor

      Channels [1 - 11] @ 27 dBm

   ERP: <no flags>

   RSN:    * Version: 1

       * Group cipher: TKIP

       * Pairwise ciphers: CCMP TKIP

       * Authentication suites: PSK

       * Capabilities: (0x0000)

   WPA:    * Version: 1

       * Group cipher: TKIP

       * Pairwise ciphers: CCMP TKIP

       * Authentication suites: PSK

   Extended supported rates: 24.0 36.0 48.0 54.0 

BSS 64:0f:28:94:20:f9(on wlp2s0)

   TSF: 1245361561985 usec (14d, 09:56:01)

   freq: 2462

   beacon interval: 100 TUs

   capability: ESS Privacy ShortPreamble ShortSlotTime (0x0431)

   signal: -76.00 dBm

   last seen: 36 ms ago

   Information elements from Probe Response frame:

   SSID: 2WIRE143

   Supported rates: 1.0* 2.0* 5.5* 11.0* 6.0 9.0 12.0 18.0 

   DS Parameter set: channel 11

   TIM: DTIM Count 0 DTIM Period 1 Bitmap Control 0x0 Bitmap[0] 0x20

   Country: US   Environment: Indoor/Outdoor

      Channels [1 - 11] @ 27 dBm

   ERP: <no flags>

   RSN:    * Version: 1

       * Group cipher: TKIP

       * Pairwise ciphers: CCMP TKIP

       * Authentication suites: PSK

       * Capabilities: (0x0000)

   WPA:    * Version: 1

       * Group cipher: TKIP

       * Pairwise ciphers: CCMP TKIP

       * Authentication suites: PSK

   Extended supported rates: 24.0 36.0 48.0 54.0 

BSS 38:6b:bb:64:8f:70(on wlp2s0)

   TSF: 901776589187 usec (10d, 10:29:36)

   freq: 2412

   beacon interval: 100 TUs

   capability: ESS Privacy ShortSlotTime (0x0411)

   signal: -78.00 dBm

   last seen: 20585 ms ago

   Information elements from Probe Response frame:

   SSID: ATT840

   Supported rates: 1.0* 2.0* 5.5* 11.0* 18.0 24.0 36.0 54.0 

   DS Parameter set: channel 1

   TIM: DTIM Count 2 DTIM Period 3 Bitmap Control 0x6 Bitmap[0] 0x2

   ERP: Barker_Preamble_Mode

   ERP D4.0: Barker_Preamble_Mode

   RSN:    * Version: 1

       * Group cipher: TKIP

       * Pairwise ciphers: CCMP TKIP

       * Authentication suites: PSK

       * Capabilities: 16-PTKSA-RC (0x000c)

   Extended supported rates: 6.0 9.0 12.0 48.0 

   HT capabilities:

      Capabilities: 0x187c

         HT20

         SM Power Save disabled

         RX Greenfield

         RX HT20 SGI

         RX HT40 SGI

         No RX STBC

         Max AMSDU length: 7935 bytes

         DSSS/CCK HT40

      Maximum RX AMPDU length 65535 bytes (exponent: 0x003)

      Minimum RX AMPDU time spacing: 8 usec (0x06)

      HT RX MCS rate indexes supported: 0-15

      HT TX MCS rate indexes are undefined

   HT operation:

       * primary channel: 1

       * secondary channel offset: no secondary

       * STA channel width: 20 MHz

       * RIFS: 1

       * HT protection: nonmember

       * non-GF present: 1

       * OBSS non-GF present: 1

       * dual beacon: 0

       * dual CTS protection: 0

       * STBC beacon: 0

       * L-SIG TXOP Prot: 0

       * PCO active: 0

       * PCO phase: 0

   Overlapping BSS scan params:

       * passive dwell: 20 TUs

       * active dwell: 10 TUs

       * channel width trigger scan interval: 300 s

       * scan passive total per channel: 200 TUs

       * scan active total per channel: 20 TUs

       * BSS width channel transition delay factor: 5

       * OBSS Scan Activity Threshold: 0.25 %

   Extended capabilities: HT Information Exchange Supported

   WPA:    * Version: 1

       * Group cipher: TKIP

       * Pairwise ciphers: CCMP TKIP

       * Authentication suites: PSK

       * Capabilities: 16-PTKSA-RC (0x000c)

   WMM:    * Parameter version 1

       * u-APSD

       * BE: CW 15-1023, AIFSN 3

       * BK: CW 15-1023, AIFSN 7

       * VI: CW 7-15, AIFSN 2, TXOP 3008 usec

       * VO: CW 3-7, AIFSN 2, TXOP 1504 usec

BSS 00:18:39:ff:87:14(on wlp2s0)

   TSF: 42470707620 usec (0d, 11:47:50)

   freq: 2437

   beacon interval: 100 TUs

   capability: ESS Privacy ShortPreamble ShortSlotTime (0x0431)

   signal: -31.00 dBm

   last seen: 20513 ms ago

   Information elements from Probe Response frame:

   SSID: HIDEYOURKIDZHIDEYOURWIFI

   Supported rates: 1.0* 2.0* 5.5* 11.0* 18.0 24.0* 36.0 54.0 

   DS Parameter set: channel 6

   TIM: DTIM Count 0 DTIM Period 1 Bitmap Control 0x0 Bitmap[0] 0x0

   ERP: Barker_Preamble_Mode

   ERP D4.0: Barker_Preamble_Mode

   RSN:    * Version: 1

       * Group cipher: CCMP

       * Pairwise ciphers: CCMP

       * Authentication suites: PSK

       * Capabilities: 16-PTKSA-RC (0x000c)

   Extended supported rates: 6.0* 9.0 12.0* 48.0 

   WMM:    * Parameter version 1

       * u-APSD

       * BE: CW 15-1023, AIFSN 3

       * BK: CW 15-1023, AIFSN 7

       * VI: CW 7-15, AIFSN 2, TXOP 3008 usec

       * VO: CW 3-7, AIFSN 2, TXOP 1504 usec

BSS 0c:54:a5:e1:30:29(on wlp2s0)

   TSF: 4698106470875 usec (54d, 09:01:46)

   freq: 2437

   beacon interval: 100 TUs

   capability: ESS Privacy ShortPreamble ShortSlotTime (0x0431)

   signal: -82.00 dBm

   last seen: 20502 ms ago

   Information elements from Probe Response frame:

   SSID: 

   Supported rates: 1.0* 2.0* 5.5* 11.0* 6.0* 9.0 12.0* 18.0 

   DS Parameter set: channel 6

   TIM: DTIM Count 0 DTIM Period 1 Bitmap Control 0x0 Bitmap[0] 0x0

   Country: US   Environment: Indoor/Outdoor

      Channels [1 - 11] @ 30 dBm

   ERP: <no flags>

   Extended supported rates: 24.0* 36.0 48.0 54.0 

   HT capabilities:

      Capabilities: 0x1ad

         RX LDPC

         HT20

         SM Power Save disabled

         RX HT20 SGI

         TX STBC

         RX STBC 1-stream

         Max AMSDU length: 3839 bytes

         No DSSS/CCK HT40

      Maximum RX AMPDU length 65535 bytes (exponent: 0x003)

      Minimum RX AMPDU time spacing: 8 usec (0x06)

      HT TX/RX MCS rate indexes supported: 0-23

   HT operation:

       * primary channel: 6

       * secondary channel offset: no secondary

       * STA channel width: 20 MHz

       * RIFS: 0

       * HT protection: non-HT mixed

       * non-GF present: 1

       * OBSS non-GF present: 1

       * dual beacon: 0

       * dual CTS protection: 0

       * STBC beacon: 0

       * L-SIG TXOP Prot: 0

       * PCO active: 0

       * PCO phase: 0

   Overlapping BSS scan params:

       * passive dwell: 20 TUs

       * active dwell: 10 TUs

       * channel width trigger scan interval: 300 s

       * scan passive total per channel: 200 TUs

       * scan active total per channel: 20 TUs

       * BSS width channel transition delay factor: 5

       * OBSS Scan Activity Threshold: 0.25 %

   Extended capabilities: HT Information Exchange Supported, 6

   WMM:    * Parameter version 1

       * u-APSD

       * BE: CW 15-1023, AIFSN 3

       * BK: CW 15-1023, AIFSN 7

       * VI: CW 7-15, AIFSN 2, TXOP 3008 usec

       * VO: CW 3-7, AIFSN 2, TXOP 1504 usec

   RSN:    * Version: 1

       * Group cipher: TKIP

       * Pairwise ciphers: CCMP TKIP

       * Authentication suites: PSK

       * Capabilities: (0x0000)

   WPA:    * Version: 1

       * Group cipher: TKIP

       * Pairwise ciphers: CCMP TKIP

       * Authentication suites: PSK

BSS c0:bd:d1:14:f9:2a(on wlp2s0)

   TSF: 29593900 usec (0d, 00:00:29)

   freq: 2462

   beacon interval: 100 TUs

   capability: ESS Privacy ShortSlotTime (0x0411)

   signal: -21.00 dBm

   last seen: 1 ms ago

   Information elements from Probe Response frame:

   SSID: Test

   Supported rates: 1.0* 2.0* 5.5* 11.0* 18.0 24.0 36.0 54.0 

   DS Parameter set: channel 11

   ERP: <no flags>

   Extended supported rates: 6.0 9.0 12.0 48.0 

   RSN:    * Version: 1

       * Group cipher: CCMP

       * Pairwise ciphers: CCMP

       * Authentication suites: PSK

       * Capabilities: 16-PTKSA-RC (0x000c)

   HT capabilities:

      Capabilities: 0x2d

         RX LDPC

         HT20

         SM Power Save disabled

         RX HT20 SGI

         No RX STBC

         Max AMSDU length: 3839 bytes

         No DSSS/CCK HT40

      Maximum RX AMPDU length 65535 bytes (exponent: 0x003)

      Minimum RX AMPDU time spacing: 4 usec (0x05)

      HT RX MCS rate indexes supported: 0-15

      HT TX MCS rate indexes are undefined

   HT operation:

       * primary channel: 11

       * secondary channel offset: no secondary

       * STA channel width: 20 MHz

       * RIFS: 1

       * HT protection: nonmember

       * non-GF present: 0

       * OBSS non-GF present: 1

       * dual beacon: 0

       * dual CTS protection: 0

       * STBC beacon: 0

       * L-SIG TXOP Prot: 0

       * PCO active: 0

       * PCO phase: 0

   Extended capabilities: Extended Channel Switching, Interworking, QoS Map, 6

   WMM:    * Parameter version 1

       * BE: CW 15-1023, AIFSN 3

       * BK: CW 15-1023, AIFSN 7

       * VI: CW 7-15, AIFSN 2, TXOP 3008 usec

       * VO: CW 3-7, AIFSN 2, TXOP 1504 usec

BSS 3c:ea:4f:ce:6b:f9(on wlp2s0)

   TSF: 14766694785 usec (0d, 04:06:06)

   freq: 2462

   beacon interval: 100 TUs

   capability: ESS Privacy ShortPreamble ShortSlotTime (0x0431)

   signal: -82.00 dBm

   last seen: 11 ms ago

   Information elements from Probe Response frame:

   SSID: 2WIRE398

   Supported rates: 1.0* 2.0* 5.5* 11.0* 6.0 9.0 12.0 18.0 

   DS Parameter set: channel 11

   TIM: DTIM Count 0 DTIM Period 1 Bitmap Control 0x0 Bitmap[0] 0x0

   Country: US   Environment: Indoor/Outdoor

      Channels [1 - 11] @ 27 dBm

   ERP: Use_Protection

   WPA:    * Version: 1

       * Group cipher: TKIP

       * Pairwise ciphers: TKIP

       * Authentication suites: PSK

   Extended supported rates: 24.0 36.0 48.0 54.0 

BSS 10:0d:7f:80:66:63(on wlp2s0)

   TSF: 12730312499923 usec (147d, 08:11:52)

   freq: 2422

   beacon interval: 100 TUs

   capability: ESS Privacy ShortSlotTime (0x0411)

   signal: -76.00 dBm

   last seen: 410 ms ago

   Information elements from Probe Response frame:

   SSID: SupremeBeing

   Supported rates: 1.0* 2.0* 5.5 11.0 18.0 24.0 36.0 54.0 

   DS Parameter set: channel 3

   TIM: DTIM Count 0 DTIM Period 2 Bitmap Control 0x0 Bitmap[0] 0x0

   ERP: <no flags>

   ERP D4.0: <no flags>

   RSN:    * Version: 1

       * Group cipher: CCMP

       * Pairwise ciphers: CCMP

       * Authentication suites: PSK

       * Capabilities: 16-PTKSA-RC (0x000c)

   Extended supported rates: 6.0 9.0 12.0 48.0 

   HT capabilities:

      Capabilities: 0x18fc

         HT20

         SM Power Save disabled

         RX Greenfield

         RX HT20 SGI

         RX HT40 SGI

         TX STBC

         No RX STBC

         Max AMSDU length: 7935 bytes

         DSSS/CCK HT40

      Maximum RX AMPDU length 65535 bytes (exponent: 0x003)

      Minimum RX AMPDU time spacing: 16 usec (0x07)

      HT RX MCS rate indexes supported: 0-15

      HT TX MCS rate indexes are undefined

   HT operation:

       * primary channel: 3

       * secondary channel offset: no secondary

       * STA channel width: 20 MHz

       * RIFS: 0

       * HT protection: non-HT mixed

       * non-GF present: 1

       * OBSS non-GF present: 1

       * dual beacon: 0

       * dual CTS protection: 0

       * STBC beacon: 0

       * L-SIG TXOP Prot: 0

       * PCO active: 0

       * PCO phase: 0

   Overlapping BSS scan params:

       * passive dwell: 20 TUs

       * active dwell: 10 TUs

       * channel width trigger scan interval: 300 s

       * scan passive total per channel: 200 TUs

       * scan active total per channel: 20 TUs

       * BSS width channel transition delay factor: 5

       * OBSS Scan Activity Threshold: 0.25 %

   Extended capabilities: HT Information Exchange Supported

   WPS:    * Version: 1.0

       * Wi-Fi Protected Setup State: 2 (Configured)

       * UUID: c71a58cd-dc88-43a9-ef76-7ef645e1cb6a

       * RF Bands: 0x3

   WMM:    * Parameter version 1

       * u-APSD

       * BE: CW 15-1023, AIFSN 3

       * BK: CW 15-1023, AIFSN 7

       * VI: CW 7-15, AIFSN 2, TXOP 3008 usec

       * VO: CW 3-7, AIFSN 2, TXOP 1504 usec

BSS 00:24:56:61:08:79(on wlp2s0)

   TSF: 1967078502785 usec (22d, 18:24:38)

   freq: 2442

   beacon interval: 100 TUs

   capability: ESS Privacy ShortPreamble ShortSlotTime (0x0431)

   signal: -79.00 dBm

   last seen: 337 ms ago

   Information elements from Probe Response frame:

   SSID: Gladiators live here

   Supported rates: 1.0* 2.0* 5.5* 11.0* 6.0 9.0 12.0 18.0 

   DS Parameter set: channel 7

   TIM: DTIM Count 0 DTIM Period 1 Bitmap Control 0x1 Bitmap[0] 0x0

   Country: US   Environment: Indoor/Outdoor

      Channels [1 - 11] @ 27 dBm

   ERP: <no flags>

   RSN:    * Version: 1

       * Group cipher: TKIP

       * Pairwise ciphers: CCMP TKIP

       * Authentication suites: PSK

       * Capabilities: (0x0000)

   WPA:    * Version: 1

       * Group cipher: TKIP

       * Pairwise ciphers: CCMP TKIP

       * Authentication suites: PSK

   Extended supported rates: 24.0 36.0 48.0 54.0 

```

2) 

```
#dmesg | grep wlp2s0

[   14.901133] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0 wlp2s0: renamed from wlan0

[   14.909159] systemd-udevd[1424]: renamed network interface wlan0 to wlp2s0

[   40.724629] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlp2s0: link is not ready
```

3) for some reason that log file (/var/log/wpa_supplicant.log) is not being made

edit: I am running wicdLast edited by <3 on Thu Jan 01, 2015 8:39 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## charles17

 *<3 wrote:*   

> 3) for some reason that log file (/var/log/wpa_supplicant.log) is not being made

  https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Wpa_supplicant#Troubleshooting

----------

## <3

I am using wicd.

----------

## khayyam

 *<3 wrote:*   

> edit: I am running wicd

 

<3 ... 1 should be the AP you're attempting to connect to, 2 seems to have been run prior to connection, and 3 won't exist as wicd doesn't use /etc/conf.d/net.

Anyhow, as you're using wicd is CONFIG_CFG80211_WEXT enabled? It will be required as wicd doesn't use the new NL80211/CFG80211, but WEXT (the now legacy "wireless extentions").

best ... khay

----------

## <3

 *khayyam wrote:*   

> 
> 
> <3 ... 1 should be the AP you're attempting to connect to 

 

If by "AP" you are referring to the router that I am trying to connect to then that is what I did. And that output is what I was given.

2) trying this again this is what I got

```
#dmesg | grep wlp2s0

[   15.463937] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0 wlp2s0: renamed from wlan0

[   15.470186] systemd-udevd[1428]: renamed network interface wlan0 to wlp2s0

[   45.799101] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlp2s0: link is not ready
```

 *khayyam wrote:*   

> Anyhow, as you're using wicd is CONFIG_CFG80211_WEXT enabled? It will be required as wicd doesn't use the new NL80211/CFG80211, but WEXT (the now legacy "wireless extentions"). 

 

I think so, in the wicd gui the driver selected is WEXT not NL80211 and there is no option for CFG80211.  Although I do believe that the issue is due to something in the kernel as wicd seems to work when I boot to my older kernel but not when I boot to the new kernel.

----------

## khayyam

 *<3 wrote:*   

> I think so, in the wicd gui the driver selected is WEXT not NL80211 and there is no option for CFG80211.  Although I do believe that the issue is due to something in the kernel as wicd seems to work when I boot to my older kernel but not when I boot to the new kernel.

 

<3 ... CONFIG_CFG80211_WEXT is a kernel option, it provides the WEXT compatibilty layer for NL80211. wicd will require it enabled as it uses (the now legacy) WEXT exclusively.

As for the output above, besides the ESSID being obfusticated there is more than one ESSID, so I can't tell which is the one I should focus on ... and the dmesg doesn't show any authentication, so nothing is happening (wicd probably does nothing as no WEXT is available). 

best ... khay

----------

## <3

Oh I'm sorry I misunderstood you. Yes CONFIG_CFG80211_WEXT is compiled into the kernel.

----------

## <3

So can someone help me with this?

----------

## cach0rr0

 *<3 wrote:*   

> I am using wicd.

 

wicd uses wpa_supplicant

get wpa_supplicant to associate+auth to the AP (aka "your wireless router"), square that away, and then tackle wicd. If wpa_supplicant can't connect, then neither can wicd. 

run wpa_supplicant from the command-line, following the instructions listed in the wiki charles17 linked above. 

It should spit out meaningful output that will point you/us in the right direction. 

dump said output on pastebin, and link away.

----------

## <3

I was not able to get wpa_supplicant to connect to my router but I was able to get it to scan nearby wireless networks. Also I see that wicd has a logfile in /var/log/wicd here is the output

```
2015/01/06 01:56:59 :: ---------------------------

2015/01/06 01:56:59 :: wicd initializing...

2015/01/06 01:56:59 :: ---------------------------

2015/01/06 01:56:59 :: wicd is version 1.7.2.4 768

2015/01/06 01:56:59 :: setting backend to external

2015/01/06 01:56:59 :: trying to load backend external

2015/01/06 01:56:59 :: successfully loaded backend external

2015/01/06 01:57:00 :: WARNING: No path found for dhclient

2015/01/06 01:57:00 :: WARNING: No path found for pump

2015/01/06 01:57:00 :: WARNING: No path found for gksudo

2015/01/06 01:57:00 :: WARNING: No path found for ktsuss

2015/01/06 01:57:00 :: WARNING: No path found for resolvconf

2015/01/06 01:57:00 :: trying to load backend external

2015/01/06 01:57:00 :: successfully loaded backend external

2015/01/06 01:57:00 :: WARNING: No path found for dhclient

2015/01/06 01:57:00 :: WARNING: No path found for pump

2015/01/06 01:57:00 :: WARNING: No path found for gksudo

2015/01/06 01:57:00 :: WARNING: No path found for ktsuss

2015/01/06 01:57:00 :: WARNING: No path found for resolvconf

2015/01/06 01:57:00 :: Automatically detected wireless interface wlp2s0

2015/01/06 01:57:00 :: setting wireless interface wlp2s0

2015/01/06 01:57:00 :: Couldn't detect a wired interface.

2015/01/06 01:57:00 :: setting wired interface enp1s0

2015/01/06 01:57:00 :: setting wpa driver wext

2015/01/06 01:57:00 :: setting use global dns to False

2015/01/06 01:57:00 :: setting global dns

2015/01/06 01:57:00 :: global dns servers are None None None

2015/01/06 01:57:00 :: domain is None

2015/01/06 01:57:00 :: search domain is None

2015/01/06 01:57:00 :: setting automatically reconnect when connection drops True

2015/01/06 01:57:00 :: found wired_connect_mode in configuration 1

2015/01/06 01:57:00 :: found should_verify_ap in configuration 1

2015/01/06 01:57:00 :: Setting dhcp client to 0

2015/01/06 01:57:00 :: found show_never_connect in configuration True

2015/01/06 01:57:00 :: Wireless configuration file found...

2015/01/06 01:57:00 :: Wired configuration file found...

2015/01/06 01:57:00 :: chmoding configuration files 0600...

2015/01/06 01:57:00 :: chowning configuration files root:root...

2015/01/06 01:57:00 :: Using wireless interface...wlp2s0

2015/01/06 01:57:00 :: Using wired interface...enp1s0

2015/01/06 01:57:00 :: scanning start

2015/01/06 01:57:00 :: ifconfig wlp2s0 up

2015/01/06 01:57:00 :: iwlist wlp2s0 scan

2015/01/06 01:57:00 :: scanning done

2015/01/06 01:57:00 :: found 0 networks:

2015/01/06 01:57:05 :: ifconfig wlp2s0

2015/01/06 01:57:05 :: iwconfig wlp2s0

2015/01/06 01:57:05 :: GetCurrentNetworkID: Returning -1, current network not found

2015/01/06 01:57:05 :: Autoconnecting...

2015/01/06 01:57:05 :: Starting wireless autoconnect...

2015/01/06 01:57:05 :: No wired connection present, attempting to autoconnect to wireless network

2015/01/06 01:57:05 :: scanning start

2015/01/06 01:57:05 :: ifconfig wlp2s0 up

2015/01/06 01:57:05 :: iwlist wlp2s0 scan

2015/01/06 01:57:05 :: scanning done

2015/01/06 01:57:05 :: found 0 networks:

2015/01/06 01:57:05 :: Unable to autoconnect, you'll have to manually connect

2015/01/06 01:57:10 :: ifconfig wlp2s0

2015/01/06 01:57:10 :: iwconfig wlp2s0

2015/01/06 01:57:10 :: GetCurrentNetworkID: Returning -1, current network not found

2015/01/06 01:57:10 :: Autoconnecting...

2015/01/06 01:57:10 :: Starting wireless autoconnect...

2015/01/06 01:57:10 :: No wired connection present, attempting to autoconnect to wireless network

2015/01/06 01:57:10 :: scanning start

2015/01/06 01:57:10 :: ifconfig wlp2s0 up

2015/01/06 01:57:10 :: iwlist wlp2s0 scan

2015/01/06 01:57:10 :: scanning done

2015/01/06 01:57:10 :: found 0 networks:

2015/01/06 01:57:10 :: Unable to autoconnect, you'll have to manually connect

2015/01/06 01:57:15 :: ifconfig wlp2s0

2015/01/06 01:57:15 :: iwconfig wlp2s0

2015/01/06 01:57:15 :: GetCurrentNetworkID: Returning -1, current network not found

2015/01/06 01:57:15 :: Autoconnecting...

2015/01/06 01:57:15 :: Starting wireless autoconnect...

2015/01/06 01:57:15 :: No wired connection present, attempting to autoconnect to wireless network

2015/01/06 01:57:15 :: scanning start

2015/01/06 01:57:15 :: ifconfig wlp2s0 up

2015/01/06 01:57:15 :: iwlist wlp2s0 scan

2015/01/06 01:57:15 :: scanning done

2015/01/06 01:57:15 :: found 0 networks:

2015/01/06 01:57:15 :: Unable to autoconnect, you'll have to manually connect

2015/01/06 01:57:20 :: ifconfig wlp2s0

2015/01/06 01:57:20 :: iwconfig wlp2s0

2015/01/06 01:57:20 :: GetCurrentNetworkID: Returning -1, current network not found

2015/01/06 01:57:20 :: Autoconnecting...

2015/01/06 01:57:20 :: Starting wireless autoconnect...

2015/01/06 01:57:20 :: No wired connection present, attempting to autoconnect to wireless network

2015/01/06 01:57:20 :: scanning start

2015/01/06 01:57:20 :: ifconfig wlp2s0 up

2015/01/06 01:57:20 :: iwlist wlp2s0 scan

2015/01/06 01:57:20 :: scanning done

2015/01/06 01:57:20 :: found 0 networks:

2015/01/06 01:57:20 :: Unable to autoconnect, you'll have to manually connect

2015/01/06 01:57:25 :: ifconfig wlp2s0

2015/01/06 01:57:30 :: ifconfig wlp2s0

2015/01/06 01:57:35 :: ifconfig wlp2s0

2015/01/06 01:57:40 :: ifconfig wlp2s0

2015/01/06 01:57:45 :: ifconfig wlp2s0

2015/01/06 01:57:50 :: ifconfig wlp2s0

2015/01/06 01:57:55 :: ifconfig wlp2s0

2015/01/06 01:57:59 :: iwconfig wlp2s0

2015/01/06 01:58:00 :: ifconfig wlp2s0

2015/01/06 01:58:05 :: ifconfig wlp2s0

2015/01/06 01:58:10 :: ifconfig wlp2s0

2015/01/06 01:58:15 :: ifconfig wlp2s0

2015/01/06 01:58:20 :: ifconfig wlp2s0

2015/01/06 01:58:25 :: ifconfig wlp2s0

2015/01/06 01:58:30 :: ifconfig wlp2s0

2015/01/06 01:58:35 :: ifconfig wlp2s0

2015/01/06 01:58:40 :: ifconfig wlp2s0

2015/01/06 01:58:45 :: ifconfig wlp2s0

2015/01/06 01:58:50 :: ifconfig wlp2s0

2015/01/06 01:58:55 :: ifconfig wlp2s0

2015/01/06 01:59:00 :: ifconfig wlp2s0

2015/01/06 01:59:05 :: ifconfig wlp2s0

2015/01/06 01:59:10 :: ifconfig wlp2s0

2015/01/06 01:59:15 :: ifconfig wlp2s0

2015/01/06 01:59:20 :: ifconfig wlp2s0

2015/01/06 01:59:25 :: ifconfig wlp2s0

2015/01/06 01:59:30 :: ifconfig wlp2s0

2015/01/06 01:59:35 :: ifconfig wlp2s0

2015/01/06 01:59:40 :: ifconfig wlp2s0

2015/01/06 01:59:45 :: ifconfig wlp2s0

2015/01/06 01:59:50 :: ifconfig wlp2s0

2015/01/06 01:59:55 :: ifconfig wlp2s0

2015/01/06 02:00:00 :: ifconfig wlp2s0

2015/01/06 02:00:05 :: ifconfig wlp2s0

2015/01/06 02:00:10 :: ifconfig wlp2s0

2015/01/06 02:00:15 :: ifconfig wlp2s0

2015/01/06 02:00:20 :: ifconfig wlp2s0

2015/01/06 02:00:25 :: ifconfig wlp2s0

2015/01/06 02:00:30 :: ifconfig wlp2s0

2015/01/06 02:00:35 :: ifconfig wlp2s0

2015/01/06 02:00:40 :: ifconfig wlp2s0

2015/01/06 02:00:45 :: ifconfig wlp2s0

2015/01/06 02:00:45 :: iwconfig wlp2s0

2015/01/06 02:00:45 :: GetCurrentNetworkID: Returning -1, current network not found

2015/01/06 02:00:45 :: Autoconnecting...

2015/01/06 02:00:45 :: Starting wireless autoconnect...

2015/01/06 02:00:45 :: No wired connection present, attempting to autoconnect to wireless network

2015/01/06 02:00:45 :: scanning start

2015/01/06 02:00:45 :: ifconfig wlp2s0 up

2015/01/06 02:00:45 :: iwlist wlp2s0 scan

2015/01/06 02:00:45 :: scanning done

2015/01/06 02:00:45 :: found 0 networks:

2015/01/06 02:00:45 :: Unable to autoconnect, you'll have to manually connect

2015/01/06 02:00:50 :: ifconfig wlp2s0

2015/01/06 02:00:55 :: ifconfig wlp2s0

2015/01/06 02:01:00 :: ifconfig wlp2s0

2015/01/06 02:01:05 :: ifconfig wlp2s0

2015/01/06 02:01:10 :: ifconfig wlp2s0

2015/01/06 02:01:15 :: ifconfig wlp2s0

2015/01/06 02:01:20 :: ifconfig wlp2s0

2015/01/06 02:01:25 :: ifconfig wlp2s0

2015/01/06 02:01:30 :: ifconfig wlp2s0

2015/01/06 02:01:35 :: ifconfig wlp2s0

2015/01/06 02:01:40 :: ifconfig wlp2s0

2015/01/06 02:01:45 :: ifconfig wlp2s0

2015/01/06 02:01:50 :: ifconfig wlp2s0

2015/01/06 02:01:55 :: ifconfig wlp2s0

2015/01/06 02:02:00 :: ifconfig wlp2s0

2015/01/06 02:02:05 :: ifconfig wlp2s0

2015/01/06 02:02:10 :: ifconfig wlp2s0

2015/01/06 02:02:15 :: ifconfig wlp2s0

2015/01/06 02:02:20 :: ifconfig wlp2s0

2015/01/06 02:02:25 :: ifconfig wlp2s0

2015/01/06 02:02:30 :: ifconfig wlp2s0

2015/01/06 02:02:35 :: ifconfig wlp2s0

2015/01/06 02:02:40 :: ifconfig wlp2s0

2015/01/06 02:02:45 :: ifconfig wlp2s0

2015/01/06 02:02:50 :: ifconfig wlp2s0

2015/01/06 02:02:55 :: ifconfig wlp2s0

2015/01/06 02:03:00 :: ifconfig wlp2s0

2015/01/06 02:03:05 :: found default in configuration 1

2015/01/06 02:03:05 :: Reading wired profile wired-default

2015/01/06 02:03:05 :: found afterscript in configuration None

2015/01/06 02:03:05 :: found use_static_dns in configuration False

2015/01/06 02:03:05 :: found dhcphostname in configuration LIQUIDMETAL

2015/01/06 02:03:05 :: found postdisconnectscript in configuration None

2015/01/06 02:03:05 :: found dns3 in configuration None

2015/01/06 02:03:05 :: found ip in configuration None

2015/01/06 02:03:05 :: found search_domain in configuration None

2015/01/06 02:03:05 :: found dns2 in configuration None

2015/01/06 02:03:05 :: found dns1 in configuration None

2015/01/06 02:03:05 :: found dns_domain in configuration None

2015/01/06 02:03:05 :: found lastused in configuration True

2015/01/06 02:03:05 :: found broadcast in configuration None

2015/01/06 02:03:05 :: found default in configuration 1

2015/01/06 02:03:05 :: found netmask in configuration None

2015/01/06 02:03:05 :: found encryption_enabled in configuration False

2015/01/06 02:03:05 :: found beforescript in configuration None

2015/01/06 02:03:05 :: found profilename in configuration wired-default

2015/01/06 02:03:05 :: found predisconnectscript in configuration None

2015/01/06 02:03:05 :: found gateway in configuration None

2015/01/06 02:03:05 :: found use_global_dns in configuration False

2015/01/06 02:03:05 :: found default in configuration 1

2015/01/06 02:03:05 :: saving wired profile wired-default

2015/01/06 02:03:05 :: scanning start

2015/01/06 02:03:05 :: ifconfig wlp2s0 up

2015/01/06 02:03:05 :: iwlist wlp2s0 scan

2015/01/06 02:03:05 :: scanning done

2015/01/06 02:03:05 :: found 0 networks:

2015/01/06 02:03:05 :: iwconfig wlp2s0

2015/01/06 02:03:05 :: ifconfig wlp2s0

2015/01/06 02:03:05 :: found default in configuration 1

2015/01/06 02:03:05 :: Reading wired profile wired-default

2015/01/06 02:03:05 :: found afterscript in configuration None

2015/01/06 02:03:05 :: found broadcast in configuration None

2015/01/06 02:03:05 :: found dhcphostname in configuration LIQUIDMETAL

2015/01/06 02:03:05 :: found encryption_enabled in configuration False

2015/01/06 02:03:05 :: found dns3 in configuration None

2015/01/06 02:03:05 :: found ip in configuration None

2015/01/06 02:03:05 :: found search_domain in configuration None

2015/01/06 02:03:05 :: found dns2 in configuration None

2015/01/06 02:03:05 :: found dns_domain in configuration None

2015/01/06 02:03:05 :: found lastused in configuration True

2015/01/06 02:03:05 :: found use_static_dns in configuration False

2015/01/06 02:03:05 :: found default in configuration 1

2015/01/06 02:03:05 :: found netmask in configuration None

2015/01/06 02:03:05 :: found gateway in configuration None

2015/01/06 02:03:05 :: found postdisconnectscript in configuration None

2015/01/06 02:03:05 :: found beforescript in configuration None

2015/01/06 02:03:05 :: found profilename in configuration wired-default

2015/01/06 02:03:05 :: found predisconnectscript in configuration None

2015/01/06 02:03:05 :: found dns1 in configuration None

2015/01/06 02:03:05 :: found use_global_dns in configuration False

2015/01/06 02:03:05 :: found default in configuration 1

2015/01/06 02:03:05 :: saving wired profile wired-default

2015/01/06 02:03:05 :: scanning start

2015/01/06 02:03:05 :: ifconfig wlp2s0 up

2015/01/06 02:03:05 :: iwlist wlp2s0 scan

2015/01/06 02:03:05 :: scanning done

2015/01/06 02:03:05 :: found 0 networks:

2015/01/06 02:03:08 :: ifconfig wlp2s0

2015/01/06 02:03:11 :: ifconfig wlp2s0

2015/01/06 02:03:19 :: ifconfig wlp2s0

2015/01/06 02:03:24 :: ifconfig wlp2s0

2015/01/06 02:03:29 :: ifconfig wlp2s0

2015/01/06 02:03:34 :: ifconfig wlp2s0

2015/01/06 02:03:39 :: ifconfig wlp2s0

2015/01/06 02:03:44 :: ifconfig wlp2s0

2015/01/06 02:03:49 :: ifconfig wlp2s0

2015/01/06 02:03:54 :: ifconfig wlp2s0

2015/01/06 02:03:59 :: ifconfig wlp2s0
```

----------

## charles17

According to cach0rr0 wicd depends on a working wpa_supplicant. *cach0rr0 wrote:*   

> wicd uses wpa_supplicant

 

So I suggest you first make wpa_supplicant working and in the next step care for wicd.  

Did you work through the testing section https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Wifi#Testing?  

Will you please show us your output of  *Quote:*   

> # ifconfig -v wlp2s0  up

 

And, please use http://pastebin.com/ instead of posting such big output as above.Last edited by charles17 on Fri Jan 09, 2015 6:34 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## <3

I having trouble getting wpa_supplicant to work

 *Quote:*   

> Will you please show us your output of 
> 
> ```
> # ifconfig -v wlp2s0 up
> ```
> ...

 

```
# ifconfig -v wlp2s0 up

#
```

----------

## <3

wpa_gui says it is connected but when I try to browse the web the browser says unable to connect. Using wicd everything is fine. So I am confused.

----------

## charles17

 *<3 wrote:*   

> wpa_gui says it is connected but 

 It should show "STATE: COMPLETED" and its IP address like http://i.imgur.com/JzUHWPr.png

Does it?

----------

## <3

This is what it  looks like for me using wpa_gui

to do this I first run

```
#/etc/init.d/wicd stop
```

 since I have wicd in the default runlevel to stop wicd, then I run

```
#/etc/init.d/wpa_supplicant start
```

 to start wpa_supplicant, then I run

```
#wpa_gui
```

 to start the wpa_supplicant gui.

----------

## charles17

 *<3 wrote:*   

> This is what it  looks like for me using wpa_gui

 So it looks http://ibin.co/1nPlE5qlegYO like you didn't receive an IP address. 

In most cases re-entering the password aka PSK in wpa_gui might help.  If not: Does your AP provide DHCP or are you using static IP address?

 *<3 wrote:*   

> since I have wicd in the default runlevel to stop wicd, then I run
> 
> ```
> #/etc/init.d/wpa_supplicant start
> ```
> ...

 I don't think that's a good idea, see the "important" in http://i.imgur.com/Bsu1Tez.png.

----------

## <3

 *charles17 wrote:*   

> So it looks http://ibin.co/1nPlE5qlegYO like you didn't receive an IP address. 
> 
> In most cases re-entering the password aka PSK in wpa_gui might help.

  That is weird because wicd works just fine (in the older kernel at least)   *charles17 wrote:*   

> If not: Does your AP provide DHCP or are you using static IP address?

  I am using DHCP

----------

## charles17

 *<3 wrote:*   

>  *charles17 wrote:*   So it looks http://ibin.co/1nPlE5qlegYO like you didn't receive an IP address. 
> 
> In most cases re-entering the password aka PSK in wpa_gui might help.  That is weird because wicd works just fine (in the older kernel at least)  

 As you say you were using wicd and wicd works fine, what's your problem then? 

Is it [SOLVED]?

----------

## <3

The problem is that I can get wicd to work in Gentoo-sources 3.10.17 but not in Gentoo-sources 3.17.7

----------

## <3

So I guess that means everyone has ran out of ideas?

----------

## charles17

 *<3 wrote:*   

> So I guess that means everyone has ran out of ideas?

 I couldn't even get wicd installed without accepting dbus stuff.  Maybe you will get some wicd support on https://launchpad.net/wicd.

Or as an alternative, you could try dhcpcd-ui, see https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Dhcpcd-ui.

----------

## <3

I installed dhcpcd-ui and dhcpcd-ui was able to connect to my "AP" without me doing any configuration in the older,  gentoo-sources-3.10.17 kernell but when I rebooted to gentoo-sources-3.17.7 dhcpcd-ui would not connect and was saying that I needed to enter in a new password (bad password). This lead me to 2 conclusions: 1) the issue is not with wicd/dhcpcd-ui/wpa_gui but this was an issue with the kernel and 2) the issue probably had something to do with the OS not able to authenticate with the "AP" (my router is configured to use WPA2 Personal AES). After searching the kernel config options I found that there is an option, CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES that I did not have enabled. After enabling this option, recompiling the kernel and rebooted into the new kernel everything worked.  So that was the issue.  Also I don't see any mention for this option to be enabled in the gentoo wiki for wifi access so I guess I need to submit a bug report so the wiki can inform users to add this kernel option if AES is used.  Thank you all for your help.

----------

## charles17

 *<3 wrote:*   

> Also I don't see any mention for this option to be enabled in the gentoo wiki for wifi access so I guess I need to submit a bug report 

 Wiki is maintained by the community.  Please adjust the wilki aticle with your experience so it gets better.

----------

## <3

ok, thank you and done.

----------

## charles17

 *<3 wrote:*   

> ok, thank you and done.

 Thanks for doing.  Now, I am getting confused as I definitely not have CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES_NI_INTEL activated, see http://i.imgur.com/HPmG8nr.png. 

All my (protected) APs have  *Quote:*   

> 	proto=RSN
> 
> 	key_mgmt=WPA-PSK
> 
> 	pairwise=CCMP

 

So your new wiki contribution better point out it's only needed for APs using AES?

----------

## <3

done

----------

## charles17

 *<3 wrote:*   

> done

 What about wpa_supplicant? Are you using or does it need any of the eap-sim or fasteap USE flag activated to work for you?

----------

## <3

I compiled fasteap into wpa_supplicant and it worked but I have not compiled wpa_supplicant without fasteap to verify.

----------

